# Florida Queen Bees & Honey



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Any report on how your new queens panned out?


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

shinbone said:


> Any report on how your new queens panned out?


One didn't make it. I blame myself for not giving her enough time to build up the numbers before it got cold around here. The other hive looks fine. It's been a tough winter here, and it hasn't been warm enough yet for a thorough inspection. At this point, I stand by my earlier comments. I wouldn't hesitate to order queens from them again if I get in the situation again where I need one, and it's too cold, or too late in the season around here to get anything more local.


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

I concur, excellent service. Great people to deal with. 4 of 5 worked out great, one was superseded right away, or I injured her installing or marking her. The other 4 were good queens and all made it thru the winter, thou I am in Florida, it did get down to 15 degrees twice this winter... Very docile bees. I think VSH queens helped, but in Florida, with our mite loads, you still have to treat.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

I bought over 1000 queens from Florida Queen Bees & Honey last year.

Shipped well, and accepted well into the swarm outs in which I placed them.

I already ordered some more for this year.


----------



## Matthew77 (Jul 28, 2014)

Recently bought 40+ nucs from Florida Queen Bees & Honey. Excellent service, and I'm very happy with the quality of the nucs. Very rapid build up, and they are well tempered. Also ordered 5 queens through the mail and received them promptly. Will definitely continue doing business with Florida Queen Bees & Honey.


----------

